# Gaggia classic - only tiny flow



## sachin_rait (Dec 8, 2015)

I am struggling with my gaggia Classic and thought you can advise me.I bought used gaggia and first thing I did was OPV mod. It gives constant 10 bar with empty basket. I also cleaned shower head and ring inside. I am using Hario hand grinder. Machine is 2008 model. Using unpressurized basket.

As I understand, with gaggia I should be able to get 2 ounces espresso in around 25 - 30 seconds. I am nowhere close to it.

1. When I grind finest possible (Around 18g) with Hario grinder, machine simply chokes. Not a single drop.

2. When I increase coarse level by 1 I get tiny flow , I get 2 ounces in more than minute (1.5 min). But it is very bitter.

Since you have good knowledge of these machines, hopefully you can help me in trying different things.Some questions in my mind are,

1. How to de scale entire machine? (I know only back flush)

2. Should I increase pressure to 12-13 bar?

3. Is it faulty machine?

4. Going further coarse will be too course I believe. Still should I go further coarse?

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

try going coarser on the grind


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The hario hand grinder doesn't allow for much adjustment, you might be stuck between slow and really quick


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

If it reacts as Jeebsy states adjust your tamp to get required results


----------

